# broadmoor speed slow, especially in reverse



## donone222

The speed is slow on any upward grade, especially in reverse. Motor runs fine. It is a 2008 Simplicity Broadmoor with a 20 hp motor and 44 in deck. The pedal seems fairly hard to push down compared to the other Broadmoor I use. If backing up on any upgrade the mower barely moves. Could it be the belt drive belt slipping or maybe a rear end problem? Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks Don


----------



## skunkhome

It could be a plugged hydraulic filter.


----------



## Thomas

Does it have rod to pull/push in for moving when engine not running to move mower?


----------



## donone222

Thanks, I'll check that out


----------



## donone222

Just to let you know, it was the drive belt that was bad. thanks for the help. Don


----------

